# How to deal with all of your "friends" laughing at you behind your back?



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew (Sep 4, 2013)

How do you deal with all of your "friends" (aka two-faced liars) laughing at you behind your back. Leaving you. Abandoning you, then laughing at your behind your back. Making jokes about you. Laughing at your misfortune. Laughing at how pathetic you are. Laughing at the fact that you are a worthless loser.


----------



## Zeeprogramisto (Apr 30, 2013)

I go somewhere where I am alone, take either my computer and start programming or I go through my previous works (to remind myself that I am author of these), or I take a peace of paper and start using my imagination to either compose music, do something connected with math or something else altogether. They can laugh at me and reject me, but they cannot do things I am able to do.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

That's a hard feeling


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would move on from them. It's a bad feeling but I wouldn't be ashamed of who you are, but ashamed how they would do such a thing.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I would quit talking/hanging out with them. Nobody should have to deal with childish two faced people like that. They don't deserve your time or thoughts


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Awww, AlwaysPissedOffCrew  Maybe I can try to help...

You *don't* consider them your friends, number one.

Those are poop friends.

Secondly, live according to this highly effective, and sophisticated moral philosophy that has worked for people since the dawn of time:

Say, "**** that ****."

xoxo


----------



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew (Sep 4, 2013)

Well they aren't my "friends" anymore. I haven't talked to them or seen them in 2 years. But I know that they still talk about me behind my back. Laugh at me for getting expelled from school. Make jokes about how much of a loser I am. How worthless I am. It keeps me up at night thinking about what kinds of things they must say about me.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sure that they don't talk about you behind your back, after so much time. And even if they did, who gives a ****? They're the complete tools for still preoccupying themselves with your life after two ****ing years!


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww! Don't dwell on it. You don't have contact with them anymore and there's always gonna be people who say something about someone behind their backs but life goes on. Imagine how people who are hated by others for something feel and they know they are super hated...o.o must be hard for them but I'm just saying you shouldn't let those people bother you cause it prob could be a lot worse.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

FunkyFedoras, I know what you mean. There was a girl who went to my high school, she was pretty popular and most people knew her. One night I guess she decided to have consensual sex with some guy, and then afterwards cried wolf and told everyone he had raped her. Well, I guess everyone could see through her story, and she became so depressed because of the whole situation that she overdosed. She survived, but you_ know_ after that how hard it was for her to walk around school, having EVERYONE know her business and how she apparently tried to cover up her own indiscretions by tearing down someone else. She still graduated though, went to college, carried on with life. I think that's just what we have to do.

I don't know what her deal was, what happened that night, what the truth is...reguardless, she had people eyeballing her every day for the next three YEARS, and she was so strong and made it out even after losing almost all of her friends.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

Walk softly and carry a big stick. Anyone who laughs at you behind your back isn't a friend. You laugh with people, not at their expense.


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

Me and my friends mock eachother for fun.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

If They are being nasty i Would tell them to eff off then walk away. If Not give as good as you get.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"You know everyone laughs at you behind your back right?"

Words not easily forgotten...

Nor is stuttering while talking to a teacher and your friends behind you laughing like jackals.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I know how you feel. I'v had this happen many times in the past and now I have no friends at all ..not all friends can be as loyal and true as the hobbits from the LOTR trilogy....but one thing i'v learned is people dont like it when you constantly unload you're trials and tribulations onto them or are constantly sulking and not giving any effort..it might make them think that you arent willing to help yourself and then how can THEY help you if you can do nothing for yourself...maybe if you show them that your trying to improve then they'll start to see you in a new light and stop thinking you're so pathetic....its going to be really hard but you should at least try..and its a better plan than just being a stick in the mud forever...Frodo would have never destroyed the ring if he had just sat around sulking....To me the ring symbolizes anxiety, depression, paranoia, envy, hate, bitterness, and other negative things...I know that might sound lame but oh well..I guess im just lame in general.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

That is an interesting way to look at Lord Of The Rings. To go on the adventure of his life Frodo had to leave his comfort zone in full knowledge of the danger he faced in doing so. Same with Bilbo in The Hobbit. If I could just muster the courage of a hobbit and discover my adventure.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

By covering your ears like a kid...


----------

